# Restless Leg Syndrome....



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with restless leg syndrome or any recommended remedies? 

I seem to only get this in the last trimester of my pregnancies, but I'm trying to get a jump on it this time. It is the most miserable feeling and keeps me from getting sleep.


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

I have no advice but am experiencing it with this whole pregnancy....getting worse towards the end.

I think there is a homeopathic for it but I've never tried it


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have RLS occasionally.. Drives me nuts. I use homeopathic "Restful Legs" by Hylands. In the middle of the night when I wake up with this, I just pop a few in my mouth and let dissolve. In a few minutes, I am sound asleep. And I think it would be fine when pregnant. I order mine from Azure Standard. They are around $5.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I have experienced RLS in the past; not pregnancy-related, though. I've found that if I don't drink any caffeinated beverages OR eat any chocolate after noon-ish, I don't have the problem. I know, it can be extremely annoying and detrimental.

NeHi


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Several years ago the Journal of American Medical Association ran an article on RLS. The research by a group of doctors found that 65 mg of usable iron taken 3 times a day would eliminate the symptoms.

I've been following this regime for 5 years and only have problems when I forget to take the iron.

I've seen some really scary things prescribed for RLS like the meds used for Parkinsons.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the information. Aohtee.... I am going to ask my midwife about the iron. Coincidentally enough, I become anemic in the last months of pregnancy. Perhaps these are related?


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

My neighbor is a retired doctor and recommended the treatment after reading about it. I didn't read the study so I can't say what kind of groups were studied.

I suffer from Menorrhagia,( prolonged and heavy menstrual bleeding) and RLS began when my period starting getting heavier when I hit my 40's. The clinical definition of a heavy flow is if you fill a pad in one hour. On my heaviest days I could do that in 5 minutes, literally.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Quinine is what I take, I cannot sit for long periods of time without having to get up and walk, and it wakes me up at night or keeps me from going to sleep. I have used the hylands too, not AS good as quinine but it helps.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

I've had it for years. My legs are never still.Sometimes it gets so bad it keeps me awake.I take hydrocodon for my back and even that doesn't stop it. When I underwent my heart cath and had my stent put in a few weeks ago the doc had to have one nurse just stand and hold my leg still! He siad he was afraid I was going to cause him to damage the artery. When I woke up they had my leg tied to the bed to keep me from moving it!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a related condition - periodic leg movement disorder. Iron didn't help reliably. I didn't think it was affecting my sleep, but it sure was keeping DH awake. Asked my Doc, he prescribed Clonopin (klonazepam). It's a mild tranq, similar to valium. I am now getting my deep sleep, want to get up in the morning. Before I would groan & try to catch another 80 winks!

DH says I still thrash occasionally, especially towards morning. (probably because I need to get up & use the bathroom...brain's got to signal the body somehow!) 

Doubt you'd want to use it while pregnant, but give the iron a try!


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

Aohtee said:


> Several years ago the Journal of American Medical Association ran an article on RLS. The research by a group of doctors found that 65 mg of usable iron taken 3 times a day would eliminate the symptoms.
> 
> I've been following this regime for 5 years and only have problems when I forget to take the iron.
> 
> I've seen some really scary things prescribed for RLS like the meds used for Parkinsons.


yes when i was on the meds i'd have tremmors about 30 or 40 times a night. bit my tongue several times. kicked my wife many times some times very hard.
i keep candy bars at bed side, seems to help. and i know if i take any non asprin, allergy meds, or any thing my rls is way bad at night.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

ricky said:


> yes when i was on the meds i'd have tremmors about 30 or 40 times a night. bit my tongue several times. kicked my wife many times some times very hard.
> i keep candy bars at bed side, seems to help. and i know if i take any non asprin, allergy meds, or any thing my rls is way bad at night.


I've noticed if I take benadryl I get rls for the night.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i had a class last week. the RN was talking about nutrician and mentioned something that helped with rls. so sorry, wish i could remember what it was. i remember being surprised and it had to do with food. have you talked to a nutrientist? registered dietian? i had a co-worker that had it. sounds so horrible. sleep deprivation will suck the life out of a person (that's probably why they use it as a form of torture). wishing you luck and prayers.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Transdermal magnesium is very important. You put it on your skin and take a bath in it. There are bath crystals and liquid Here is the website that Dr Mark Sircus has on the subject. He is the most up to date on the subject. He uses it in his practice and he is a heart surgeon. Try it and use freely! You will sleep like a baby.

http://publications.imva.info/


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

Mooselover said:


> i had a class last week. the RN was talking about nutrician and mentioned something that helped with rls. so sorry, wish i could remember what it was. i remember being surprised and it had to do with food. have you talked to a nutrientist? registered dietian? i had a co-worker that had it. sounds so horrible. sleep deprivation will suck the life out of a person (that's probably why they use it as a form of torture). wishing you luck and prayers.


I was thinking maybe potassium/bananas is what you're thinking of? I have heard this, tried it, but no luck for me. Everyone is different, though.

Therunbunch....hope you find some relief!


----------



## unkabuzz (Oct 4, 2009)

I have occasional RLS. I have found that if I kneel down on a soft surface then sit on my legs, (sometimes I lean backwards a bit also), it stretches my legs and compresses them pretty well. I do this for about 5 minutes or until my legs start to get uncomfortable. That's usually all it takes to get rid of it for me. I have noticed that I seem to get RLS when I have spent a hard day working, (using my legs). It also seems to me that the more I think about it while lying in bed, the worse it gets.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I also have had rls and tried everything from benadryl to clonazepam (which really worked for me but is addictive), in an effort to get off of those medications I used muscle rub on my legs - the non stinky kind, and that seemed to work or at least it numbed my legs long enough for me to fall asleep. Any more if it bothers me I just jiggle my legs a little.

That's funny about the magnesium and the chocolate because I read somewhere if you are craving chocolate but are trying to avoid it try taking a magnesium pill because you may actually be craving magnesium. Doesn't taste as good though - lol.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have RLS , my Dad had it and my daughter has it. When i was taking chemo , they gave me Benadryl as a pre-med before the chemo. I nearly went nuts,I was walking dragging my IV pole while all the others slept from the Benadryl. My onco gave me a RX for Requip and it does work. Some nights it's so bad EVEN the requip doesn't stop it and I'm up pacing the floor. I take a magnesium tablet every night, plus calcium, and can't see a difference. If anyone has any ideas, please PM me.Thanks.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have had it every night for the last 5+ years. I don't even want to go to bed because I know what is ahead for me. I hate hate hate it and have tried every medication I know of. I have to plan on going to bed 2 hours before my regular bedtime to get 8 hours of sleep because that is how long the RLS lasts. It is absolutely miserable and only people who have it can truly understand how bothersome it is.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel for you all *hugs* I've had the problem off and on for five years and can say I cannot imagine having to live with it daily. 

For me it is worse in the summer. Heat seems to make it worse. Dehydration definitely worsens it. Not sure about calcium because even on supplements I still get it. I can get it while driving which I've found to be unbearable and it lasts for a good hour at that point, though it is usually shorter when it is at night, waking me up.

I do find that doing full leg stretches, especially hamstring will keep it at bay or stop it once it does strike. I took up Callenetics a year ago and that seems to really help, only get hit once or twice a month now days.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Tonic water,tastes awful but it works.It does have quinine in it.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Have any of you tried icing your lower back. That's what helps me.


----------



## livinzoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Try magnesium. Take 500mg a day. Give it 2 weeks and you should really see a difference. Magnesium is a natural muscle relaxer. It is best to take it separate from calcium. 75% of the US is deficient.


----------

